# 96 Sentra B14 Solenoid Clicking Starter Motor Not Engaging



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey I have a 96 Sentra 1.6 GXE Manual transmission. I started to have starter problems about 4 months ago. Started with nothing engaging at all when the key was put in the "run" position on the ignition switch with the clutch fully depressed. I took the starter out and had it tested at Autozone about 4 times and each time passed the bench test. I took the starter relay out underneath the dash board (in my particular sentra the starter relay isn't in the relay box underneath the hood) tested it (passed) and put it back in. I then put the starter back in and when i turned the key to run it sounded like the solenoid was engaging put the starter motor was not. My guess is the reason the starter wasn't making any attempts to start at all was the relay was loose underneath the dash. All i get is a fast clicking noise and all the lights that are on dim with the clicking noise. I have had the battery checked (passed) replaced both the negative and positive cables too and from the starter (2 gauge for positive, 4 gauge for negative) and still have the same problem. I have tried jump starting the battery but still get the fast clicking noise. The contacts on both the battery and starter have been cleaned with a steel wire brush so that is not the problem. Before I buy a new starter is there anything else I can try to get the engine to turn over?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Check the ground strap that runs from the battery to the body sorta next to the battery tray. Lose good connection there and you can't flow enough juice to fire the relay and everything else all at the same time.
For that matter, follow that negative cable all the way around, double-check all the grounds. The one on the starter isn't the only one in there.


----------



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have 2 negatives coming off of the negative post on the battery, one goes straight to the starter the other one is the stock wire that has the splice in the wire that touches the negative wire to the chassis, the wire that is coming from the negative going to the chassis is kind of calcified where it comes into contact with the chassis could this be causing my problem?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

SentraThis96 said:


> I have 2 negatives coming off of the negative post on the battery, one goes straight to the starter the other one is the stock wire that has the splice in the wire that touches the negative wire to the chassis, the wire that is coming from the negative going to the chassis is kind of calcified where it comes into contact with the chassis could this be causing my problem?


Clean everything...if not start replacing stuff.
If you've got any question as to whether or not that's the problem, wait until it's dark out, turn on the key, turn on the headlights, turn on the blower motors, turn on the radio, turn on everything. Then go under the hood and jimmy that wire around a bit...and watch the sparks fly as you make and break the connection.


----------



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

jdgrotte said:


> Clean everything...if not start replacing stuff.
> If you've got any question as to whether or not that's the problem, wait until it's dark out, turn on the key, turn on the headlights, turn on the blower motors, turn on the radio, turn on everything. Then go under the hood and jimmy that wire around a bit...and watch the sparks fly as you make and break the connection.


In addition I forgot to mention that I have 2 2 gauge wires coming off the positive post, reason being is that the stock wire has what it looks like 2 sensors that splice off into it and I don't know how to provide power to them without keeping the stock 2 gauge in there, any suggestions?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

SentraThis96 said:


> In addition I forgot to mention that I have 2 2 gauge wires coming off the positive post, reason being is that the stock wire has what it looks like 2 sensors that splice off into it and I don't know how to provide power to them without keeping the stock 2 gauge in there, any suggestions?


Nope...
The phrase "looks like 2 sensors" doesn't tell me anything and could be anything. Don't wanna suggest something that fries something else.


----------



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

jdgrotte said:


> Nope...
> The phrase "looks like 2 sensors" doesn't tell me anything and could be anything. Don't wanna suggest something that fries something else.


If I took a picture of it and posted it do you think you could get an idea of what I'm talking about?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

SentraThis96 said:


> If I took a picture of it and posted it do you think you could get an idea of what I'm talking about?


Do whatever you want...but it sounds to me like you're going to end up cleaning/replacing some wiring anyways....Save the time...
You also said in the 1st post that you cleaned the battery terminals.
Well, what do the battery cables themselves look like? The actual copper inside the insulation... I'd bet that the positive cable is all sorts of ugly once you get an inch away from the battery terminal.


----------



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

jdgrotte said:


> Do whatever you want...but it sounds to me like you're going to end up cleaning/replacing some wiring anyways....Save the time...
> You also said in the 1st post that you cleaned the battery terminals.
> Well, what do the battery cables themselves look like? The actual copper inside the insulation... I'd bet that the positive cable is all sorts of ugly once you get an inch away from the battery terminal.


Alright Finally tackled this problem last night, replaced the starter with a reman. and started right up. Problem solenoid/starter motor went bad in the last one. Getting front crank seal out of the way today and will post results in that thread. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Oh boy....*



SentraThis96 said:


> Alright Finally tackled this problem last night, replaced the starter with a reman. and started right up. Problem solenoid/starter motor went bad in the last one. Getting front crank seal out of the way today and will post results in that thread. Thanks for all the help!


Well I thought this problem was fixed but the next day i go to move my car, it started but when i went to go to the gas station I got the repetitive clicking noise again. Replaced the battery, still no good. What should i try next?


----------



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

Me too. same thing. Ugghe!


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

My starter passed the autozone test 5 times, but it was still bad, they don't test the solenoid on the starter I believe. 

Replace the starter on these cars is a big pain in the ass, but you already know that. Just buy a new one and see if it works.

My 99 was doing the same thing for a week until I figured out it was a bad starter.


----------

